# Punch Rare Corojo Champion Cigar Review - Great Expectations



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had high hopes for the Punch Rare Corojo Champion, but to tell you the truth, it was at best a plain good cigar. The burn and draw were spot on, ...

Read the full review here: Punch Rare Corojo Champion Cigar Review - Great Expectations


----------

